
Why Citus Data is donating 1% equity to PostgreSQL organizations - troydavis
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2018/10/24/why-citus-data-is-donating-1-percent-equity/
======
garyclarke27
Well done Citus, comendable and inspiring. I’m betting most of my wealth and
my new company on Postgres, if it succeeds, I hope to emulate you. Postgres is
an incredible data platform, that just gets better and better every year with
more functionality AND better performance (unlike most software where more
features = slower) AND consistent rock solid reliability AND the best
documentation of any product I have seen.

------
Tostino
I love this type of support from the community, and those who build their
company around, and contribute to Postgres.

Great to see.

